# Non-GSD: He gave us a heart attack this weekend



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

So, it's about 11:00 pm and DH & I have just finished watching tv and decided to go to bed. The dogs were either with us on the small couch or piled up together on the big couch.

Yes - they get the BIG couch because they outnumber us. 

As soon as we turn off the tv Mauser (the doofus GSD) leaps up. He knows that means SOMETHING is going to happen.

When Mauser leaps up several of the other dogs jump up and start running around.

Tazer, our almost-13-yr old Cocker Spaniel is still sleeping. That's isn't anything new as he is going deaf.

I walk over to him (spread out on the couch) and gently rub his head.

Nothing.

I rub a little more vigorously.

Nothing.

I look at his chest to check for breathing - which he is.

I call his name - LOUDLY. Nothing.

Now I'm beginning to panic. I yell for DH to come over and he and I start shaking Tazer.

It took quite a bit of shaking to get him to wake up.

He wakes up, looks at us like "Whaaaat?" and then jumps off the couch and joins the rest of the pack by the door - waiting to go outside.

We both thought he was dead!! I've never had a dog be that unresponsive before - we really had to shake him hard to wake him up!

Dumb dog - scaring us like that!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a little turd! I bet he did that on purpose! :laugh:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I can imagine the lump in your throat!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I panic every time I put my hand on a breathing chest and I don't feel breathing, whether they are taking a long break between breaths or soft barely moving breaths. It's scary. Little turds! LOL!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Isn't that the scariest thing in the world?? Had the same thing a few times with my children when they were little.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I have never had that scare before but it is really hard to sometimes wake up Nero. Sometimes he falls into such a deep sleep that you can shout his name several times before he will open his eyes. And these shepherds are always supposed to be alert, Mind you he will wake up though if he hears a noise coming from outside strange... It amazes me that they can hear a pin drop. Yet Nero can't hear me shouting at him when he is in a deep sleep. Hmmmm I sometimes wonder if he is just pretending to be asleep and he ignores me...


----------

